# Blesta 3.5 Out!



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 25, 2015)

Blesta 3.5 is now out!  

Blesta has come a long way since their initial release of 3.0.  The new update now includes:

- Config Option (Upgrades and Downgrades)

  - Allowing Prorated refunds automatically for downgrades

- SolusVM Improvements

  - Extra Resources Ordering

- Custom Reports

I haven't been following Blesta's integration with SolusVM, however it seems you can now just run everything integrated within it instead of dealing with the "Control Panel login" that is Solus.  Lovely!  

It just seems more and more that Blesta's getting a pretty solid line of features up!  Props to them!


----------



## Jonathan (Jun 25, 2015)

Woohoo


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 25, 2015)

KnownHost-Jonathan said:


> Woohoo



Haha yeah saw you guys were one of the major sponsors for it!  How is it?


----------



## Licensecart (Jun 25, 2015)

KnownHost-Jonathan said:


> Woohoo


Haha yeah and thanks for sponsoring part of the development for the solusvm mate .


----------



## Jonathan (Jun 29, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Haha yeah saw you guys were one of the major sponsors for it!  How is it?


Better than anything else on the market 



Licensecart said:


> Haha yeah and thanks for sponsoring part of the development for the solusvm mate .


----------



## Hxxx (Jun 29, 2015)

KnownHost-Jonathan said:


> Better than anything else on the market


But are you guys using it? I think you guys use something custom?


----------



## kunnu (Jun 30, 2015)

Blesta support cloud or hourly billing?


----------

